# Raspberry Pi Bluetooth Audio



## GregTheHun (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi all,

I was working on a project with my older Raspberry Pi 1 (512MB RAM)

I have an ASUS USB-BT400m which appears to work according to FreeBSD, but I was trying to setup the bluetooth as a bluetooth audio source that other speakers can connect to.

Any ideas, or is this even possible?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2018)

As far as I know there's some bluetooth audio support but A2DP appears to be a bit buggy.


----------



## Snurg (Jan 11, 2018)

SirDice said:


> ... a bit buggy.


This is a real understatement... Bluetooth audio stack on FreeBSD is totally defunct.
Many tried it, there are many discussions in the internet, and I cannot remember having seen any success report.

Sadly, you'll have to use Linux for this.


----------

